# Npp



## glaciershaker (Feb 15, 2014)

First time brewing NPP.  I'm only looking for concentration of 100mg nothing strong.  I using whatman .45 and don't have the best success with using EO.  I start to clog at about 20%.  I'm making 60cc so my filter is going to be moving slow.  I've brewed many powders but this my first NPP.  

What you guys do?

Thanks,

GS 

Great board too!!!


----------



## greggy (Feb 15, 2014)

If you don't have great success with EO, why are you brewing with it. You don't need it unless you get to higher concentration of mg/ml. Also what is you brew formula and type of filter your using.


----------



## glaciershaker (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm looking for recipe.  I have seen a recipe for 100% EO and 50% EO  I stated that I was low concentration of 100.  I want to stay away from that much EO because I don't want to have problems with my brew.  I only have 6 grams on hand.  As my first post stated it's a whatman .45.

What is your recipe?

GS


----------



## greggy (Feb 15, 2014)

If i was brewing that concentration,  i would just use the standard 2% BA, 18% BB and the rest in an oil of your choice. This way you'll have no problems filtering.


----------



## 360spyder (Mar 23, 2014)

Oil-43.8 ml
Powder-6 grams
BA-0.9
BB-10.8

Will be perfect. I only use .015%BA so if yo want to bump it to 2% that would be fine but I actually brew at least a liter of whatever I'm cooking and never go above .015% because the more you use the more PIP. Good luck


----------



## bigtiny8859 (Mar 28, 2014)

i use the same as test prop 2/20 ba/bb rest GSO and its fine and painless. dont bother with eo....i never had a problem crashing


----------



## Daniel11 (May 24, 2014)

2:20 BA:BB for NPP.  

Works great.  Can probably go down to 18 BB, but measurements are easier at 20


----------



## Cobramike (May 25, 2014)

100mg 1.5 BA/ 20% BB with mct oil and it's perfect filtered through a .22


----------



## Jizzmo (May 25, 2014)

2% BA 20% BB in safflower oil made my 200mg/ml NPP crystallize like fuck within like 2 hours... added another % of BA and like 3mls of BB, still crystallized again.

a couple days ago i added just THREE mls of guaiacol into the 100ml (!) vial, so thats 3% gua and it holds stable ever since, lol. 

PIP is kinda heavy, but bearable..
guaiacol is the shit!


----------

